# Easy to make Holiday Appetizer Picks



## jkath (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's an easy way to make your Thanksgiving appetizers look extra special, and with the Turkey Lacers on sale, they're really inexpensive too.

Last year I got together various cut-glass plates & footed dishes and arranged various cheeses (such as blueberry stilton & dill havarti, etc), fruits (like pear quarters, berries, etc) & pretty crackers. Then I put grape clusters to hang off of the higher plates. All looked quite opulent (with little time) and I finished it off with these pretty appetizer picks. 

There's really easy to make, with just some larger-sized beads (with larger-sized holes), some silver spacer beads, some gorilla glue and metal turkey lacers. All you do is close the round part on the metal, then put a tiny drop of glue at the "top", string some spacers and glass beads, then another drop of glue on the last spacer and let them dry upside down. (I put them in a block of styrofoam so they'd dry properly.) I made a few dozen, and was done in no time. 







(*they'd also make a nice hostess gift!)


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Those are cool!


----------



## jkath (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks! I thought so too. 

BTW, every time I see your avatar, jeekinz, I'm tempted to put a fruit hat on my cat too.


----------



## CherryRed (Nov 19, 2007)

They're pretty!

Haha, I love the cat avatars on here. Makes me miss my kitty while I'm away at school.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2007)

gee it's good to have you back jkath!  

What a great idea.  Might have to check into these for little gifts at Christmas!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 20, 2007)

Crafts AND cooking all in one?? Thank you! It doesn't get any better than that for me!!

And Jeekins I have to say my 4 yr old really loves the "cat in the hat" you have there too, every time it comes up he giggles, says "there he is!!"......

And then he runs off to find our poor cat and put something on his head.


----------



## jkath (Nov 20, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Crafts AND cooking all in one??'



oh honey, that's me in a nutshell!



			
				suziquzie said:
			
		

> And then he runs off to find our poor cat and put something on his head.




there's a "coffee-spit-onto-the-computer-screen moment!


----------

